# Sooooo want to learn this...



## ashm70 (Apr 2, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zi_0k3hzNS4


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

That was awesome! Only 3 strings on that guitar, does more than I can do with twice as many!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Send me your extra strings. my kid keeps breaking mine.


----------



## ashm70 (Apr 2, 2009)

I know! 3 frigging strings and a roland cube amp... WTF...


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

ashm70 said:


> I know! 3 frigging strings and a roland cube amp... WTF...


Don't forget the mojo is extra.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Wow. That's when I look my room full of guitars, amps and pedals and say WTF! This guy only needs a POS guitar with 3 strings and a Roland Cube amp. 

Impressive.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

the secret to his tone is a $600.00 lava patch cord...kkjuw

you can find the tab here...

http://www.ultimate-guitar.com/tabs/s/seasick_steve/cut_my_wings_tab.htm


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

or video lesson if you prefer...

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jlC0kgPMJGU&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jlC0kgPMJGU&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Jim DaddyO said:


> That was awesome! Only 3 strings on that guitar, does more than I can do with twice as many!


Kinda supports the "tone is in the fingers" theory, doesn't it? :smile:


----------



## ashm70 (Apr 2, 2009)

Jimmy,

I have tried both those with little success... I seem to need some sitting in front of me, not only telling me what to do, but what not to do...

I sooooo want to learn that beat/riff...

The crowd in the back of that video makes me laugh. No interest at all.... Tough Room


----------



## ashm70 (Apr 2, 2009)

apparently he got that guitar off some guy down in the souther states. It was nailed to the wall as an ornament. His son is his guitar tech, the pickups are duct taped to the guitar body....

I am still amazed when I see him play it... Mississippi Disco, there is nothing else


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

THAT was friggin amazing!


----------



## figsfrmthistles (Nov 14, 2009)

That music, those kids in the background, it's kind of a classic mismatch - very surreal. I think I see onegut with one finger moving. At least he moved we won't mention his timing. There may be hope for him.


----------



## ashm70 (Apr 2, 2009)

ya, tough crowd. that young girl with the arms crossed is less than impressed. I'm thinking that the majority of them were there for NIN.


----------



## ashm70 (Apr 2, 2009)

the crowd is more into this one:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RlUwS1LKRs


----------



## crazydiamond (Dec 17, 2009)

Very cool. Gonna have to pick up his album. Steve has impressed me more than most stuff I have heard in the past 10 years.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

He is all over You tube now. He has a web site and you can dl 3 songs.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

kksjur

Need I say more?


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

Nice! Check out Paul Gilbert playing a 3 stringed acoustic, all strings tuned to E:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4NNE3NRjJQ


----------

